
Google Font Alternatives to Popular Fonts - uptown
https://madebysidecar.com/journal/google-font-alternatives-to-popular-fonts-pt-2
======
zekehernandez
Weird that the article says "Read part 1 first" but doesn't have a link to
part 1. Or did I miss it?

~~~
mariuolo
I think it's this one: [https://madebysidecar.com/journal/how-we-find-value-
in-or-wh...](https://madebysidecar.com/journal/how-we-find-value-in-or-why-we-
use-google-fonts-for-branding-projects)

